# How can you store Flour?



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep seeing on different threads about storing rice and beans. I've also seen mentioned storing flour,
Can someone tell me the best way to do this? I always thought flout would by nature, get buggy?
I could be wrong and if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know.
Your wisdom is greatly appreciated!
C


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I read somewhere you need to freeze it for 30 days first, then it should be okay. Then the 10 gallon pails would be a good place to keep further infestation away.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Right now, what little I have, like 20 quarts, I stored in quart jars and vacuum sealed with my food saver. It works very well but uses up my jars! :gaah:

So I was thinking, I have some canisters from Walmart. Gallon size with screw on lids. I'm thinking about using them and putting oxygen absorber in as well of course. I always put flour in freezer before storing.

These are what I have:

http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/...16408650?adid=1500000000000012981640&veh=mweb

I buy one every time I go to Walmart which is about every other month or so, I hate going to Walmart.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

After taking the flour out of the freezer(if you wish) place bay leaves in some cheese cloth(tied up) inside. No matter whether or not my flour is in jars, sealed bags or buckets I always place bay leaves inside.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

What does the Bay leaf do? I'm guessing keep bugs out but would like to know for sure =)


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

For large volume of flour I suggest wheat and grind as needed. Wheat is easy to store long term. 

I have the space so I also keep 100 lbs of APF and 50 lbs BF in mylar in my freezer. I am using 4 year old flour right now that was frozen most of that time, do not know how long it will last frozen but four years for sure. 

The bugs won't kill you, as a kid I remenber sifting them out for my mom before she baked (this is not meant to be SA reply, if you get bugs and need the flour it's still usable, just sift or not).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

5 pound bags go inta one gallon vac bags an get sealed. Then inta totes on shelves.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

So you all freeze the flour first then put it in bags n seal it or does it go into the bags before the freezer. Hope that makes sense


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wanna freeze in it's paper bag first. Let warm up then seal in plastic so ya don't get no moisture issue.

Round here anywho.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Wanna freeze in it's paper bag first. Let warm up then seal in plastic so ya don't get no moisture issue.
> 
> Round here anywho.


About what I was going to say. Definitely freeze in original packaging. When you pull it out, condensation. So let it dry out good, I just put it on the kitchen floor and turn, turn, turn through out the day. At least a couple of days before I pack up for final storage.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I do like old coot does, except in 5-gal pails and sealing them in mylar. My flour after 5 yrs was fine. Yes, freeze it first, just like he says....and I can get 25 lb in one pail, a nice amount to open/use.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I have never frozen it before, that sounds like a good idea. I just used up the last of a bucket of flour that I stored in 1999.........stayed sweet and good all this time. I put 25 # of flour in mylar bag, several o2 absorbers and sealed the lid. Opened this bucket last winter and just used it all up....it was great.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

longtime said:


> For large volume of flour I suggest wheat and grind as needed. Wheat is easy to store long term.


This is the best way, by far.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

My mom used to put a couple of sticks of double mint gum in her flour bin. Have NO IDEA why that kept the bugs away. Guess they don't like mint. 

My question is about the nutritional value of flour stored long term. My understanding is that within 18 months of having been ground it looses most, if not all of it's nutrition. Not that you don't want to store it, but wouldn't you want to mix it with some freshly ground wheat for bread?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used 3 year old storage flour with no noticable difference. I thin keepinthe air away from it be the trick.


----------

